# Updated BMW Standard Tools (BMW Advanced Tools)



## gushmazuko (Apr 28, 2021)

Updated verson of famous BMW Standart Tools. Doesn't require any settings, just install it and enjoy. System Environment variables and OCX are registered automatically.


Link: GitHub - gushmazuko/bmw-advanced-tools: BMW Advanced Tools
Size: 222 MB

*Included software:*

Inpa 5.0.6
EDIABAS 7.3.0
Bluetooth Activation Tool 1.0.0
BMW Coding Tool 2.5.0
FindECU 1.1
NcsDummy 0.6.10
NcsExpert (English menus & NCS Dummy) 4.0.1
Tool32 4.0.3
WinKFP 5.3.1
Integrated SP-DATEN v67.1

*Updaded ECU loaders:*

MSD80 2.023

*Download Installer:*

Go to Releases page and download the latest *.msi* package.


----------



## tomsz (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you, will try! Excellent...


----------



## Jamesbebby (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks mate!
Cheers, James


----------



## kucukprens54 (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks dude


----------



## Ruster82 (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the link my Inpa has just started to play up since I tried to add N47 on to it.

Just downloaded this but not tried it yet. Is it really as simple as install and away you go?

Also will I need to completely uninstall the bmw tools I currently have installed or can I just install this in a seperate folder and they won't conflict?


----------



## blackkeymaestro (10 mo ago)

Would these tools work for Gen 1 MINIs (R50/52/53 etc.)? I installed and doesn't seem INPA can read the status of the car (earlier versions of some INPA installs did). 

Thanks.


----------



## 530dd (5 mo ago)

Hello please help me i have tried everything but i always get the following error: 

FA-Fehler COAPI-2000: Fehler in EDIABAS oder in SG-Beschreibungsdatei 
BIP-0001: Zu langer Job-Parameter oder String-Register-Zugriff 
CAS COAPI-2000: Fehler in EDIABAS oder in SG-Beschreibungsdatei 
FA_READ COAPI-2000: Fehler in EDIABAS oder in SG-Beschreibungsdatei 
FA_READ: A_E65CAS

It reads my VIN in FG corretly but adds another 7 next to it.
I would really appriciate any help!


----------



## bullinerfamily (4 mo ago)

Any way to make inpa English instead of German?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (5 mo ago)

bullinerfamily said:


> Any way to make inpa English instead of German?


Uninstall your old bmw standard tools, then install this version instead.


----------



## massgrk (Jun 23, 2017)

This is great. Thanks. I've used the Manipulation profile in NCS Expert and made changes through NCS Dummy but was wondering what the NCS Dummy Profile is used for?


----------



## Xiantyl (2 mo ago)

Im having an api32.dll error on ncs expert, i downloaded the dll and now i get entry point not found , the procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library. Running windows 11, EDIT: changing install path is the reason, reinstalling with default path cuz i noticed icons went to location but the files themselves didnt , so system variables is calling for the wrong path


----------



## ices71 (1 mo ago)

Please someone send me this, the link is down


----------



## czechalexander (1 mo ago)

bump

link is down


----------



## marin_57 (Feb 22, 2021)

bump
can someone reupload?
does this differ in any way from the b****_geek_ package?


----------



## Turb-z (1 mo ago)

Hi if someone don't mind could I get a link for this software please. Thank you


----------



## PSaibot (28 d ago)

gushmazuko said:


> Updated verson of famous BMW Standart Tools. Doesn't require any settings, just install it and enjoy. System Environment variables and OCX are registered automatically.
> 
> 
> Link: GitHub - gushmazuko/bmw-advanced-tools: BMW Advanced Tools
> ...



Hi Mate,

The links are down.
Can you please get new ones?
So far I haven't found anyware these tool updated as yours.

Regards


----------



## def1z (27 d ago)

Found a copy of the installer I had downloaded long ago - here's a link for anyone that needs them https://sharedby.blomp.com/TdtGwI


----------



## Turb-z (1 mo ago)

hi is this the version from original post? thanks


----------



## Alpinerunner (Feb 28, 2007)

What version of Windows does this run on?


----------

